# Swift Customer Care



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had many reasons in the past to post adverse comments regarding dealer / Swift service. However rather than posting the negative aspects of my dealings with both I feel that a good response from Swift is to be aired.
Last week, Friday, I had notified Swift Customer Care that the push button lock for one of my bottom lockers had broken , flimsy securing plastic lugs, and that it required replacement. I explained that the retro fit involved securing with 2 screws and that I would obviously want to do it myself as my local dealer involved a 90 mile round trip.
Well this morning in the post the parts arrived. In all I was impressed with the how the issue was handled, from my initial contact, Allison, through to resolution.
Are Swift turning the corner? - I hope so, well done and thanks.

Colin & Liz


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We had an LED marker light that failed on our van.

We sent a picture of it to Swift and they sent one out within 3 days.

It is always nice to know they are waiting to help the customer if required.


Richard...


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm currently trying to resolve an issue over whether the weight of our Bessie is as stated on the V5C document, or on the plates on the vehicle itself. 

An email to Swift (via their website) brought an almost immediate response and they're keeping me in the loop while they go through their records and supply me with the necessary documentation for the DVLC.

Couldn't ask for better, and the few previous times I've needed to ask Swift about something they've also been very helpful. It's reassuring - particularly with an older model that they could quite easily just wash their hands of. Top marks in my book.


----------

